# BIG PROBLEMS, no 3G/4G mobile service since yesterday, tried EVERYTHING



## just4747 (Jun 7, 2011)

Need some help here. I never usually need help, been modding everything possible on Android for years now. But can't figure this one out, getting worried.

Had my LTE Nexus since launch day. No issues like this before.

Been on all Team Kang AOKP toro ROM updates since release, always on the latest. Stock kernel. Was on build 20 since it came out.
Yesterday at work, had a few bugs from probably not data wiping from build 19, so I wiped it all and re-flashed 20 again. Restored Titanium and started re-setting things up, I believe these are the only things I did. I was at work where I would normally have minimal, but some, service.

Ever since around there, I have not once had a bit of 3G or 4G service. I have not seen the 3G logo for even an instant, only few, gray bars. Wifi works fine of course. It's possible I even lost service before wiping and re-flashing, but I can't recall or didn't notice.

I tried all the usual stuff, wiping everything again, re-flashed AOKP 20, re-flashed other/older ROMs, re-flashed latest radio, restored old Nandroid backups, pulled battery and sim card and put back/rebooted...NOTHING IS WORKING. Also, I have driven through several towns since yesterday so I know it's not a local outage. Also, other people with Verizon phones here have service fine.

I have basically torn the phone down software-wise and nothing has fixed the issue. I still have no service. Each time I re-flash a ROM, it always makes me go on Wifi when it wants me to sign into Google...it never picks up mobile service then or after.

The About>Status screen says:

Network: Verizon Wireless
Signal Strength: shows an actual number reading that changes
Service State: In Service
Roaming: Not roaming
Mobile network state: *Disconnected*

Please suggest things I can try, but I guaranteed I have already tried them. Can't understand or imagine what is causing this, because I did nothing different than I normally do.


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

When you reflash and it asks to use WiFi, click cancel or continue without signing in or whatever. Go to settings, toggle cycle your WiFi adapter (on and then off). Go to accounts and sign in with your google account (without WiFi). What happens then?

F2E
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

Same here: Quincy MA


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Happened to me when I first got the phone but I also didn't have cell service, ended up having to get a replacement phone. Hope for you that it's just Verizon doing network maintenance, give them a call, they should have an automated voice thing that should tell you if they are doing maintenance or having trouble in your area.


----------



## just4747 (Jun 7, 2011)

fused2explode said:


> When you reflash and it asks to use WiFi, click cancel or continue without signing in or whatever. Go to settings, toggle cycle your WiFi adapter (on and then off). Go to accounts and sign in with your google account (without WiFi). What happens then?
> 
> F2E
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


After first boot after flashing, it says wait a moment, then comes up only with an option to connect to Wifi and sign into Google, or skip it all. Then it just goes to homescreen with no service. Either way, there is nothing there that would seem to help with gaining mobile data. Also, when I re-flashed a few of the older ROMs, it even shows that loading Activating screen for a few before continuing..you would think it would get mobile data after that but nope.


----------



## just4747 (Jun 7, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Happened to me when I first got the phone but I also didn't have cell service, ended up having to get a replacement phone. Hope for you that it's just Verizon doing network maintenance, give them a call, they should have an automated voice thing that should tell you if they are doing maintenance or having trouble in your area.


Wouldn't make sense since father and gf's Verizon phones have service fine. I have also toggled LTE on and off to check both, and no difference.


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

I guess I'm just asking if you've tried skipping it all and doing the above mentioned. I never activate with WiFi I always skip it all. Try it and see what happens.

F2E
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## just4747 (Jun 7, 2011)

fused2explode said:


> I guess I'm just asking if you've tried skipping it all and doing the above mentioned. I never activate with WiFi I always skip it all. Try it and see what happens.
> 
> F2E
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I've tried both- logging into Google at the prompt via Wifi; and skipping Wifi and Google setup. Makes no difference thus far.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

just4747 said:


> I've tried both- logging into Google at the prompt via Wifi; and skipping Wifi and Google setup. Makes no difference thus far.


Then it sounds like your data is borked, I think a call to Verizon is in store.


----------



## jamezelle (Jun 10, 2011)

just4747 said:


> I've tried both- logging into Google at the prompt via Wifi; and skipping Wifi and Google setup. Makes no difference thus far.


Are you able to see the baseband version in settings? Or does it say unknown?


----------



## jucytec (Dec 29, 2011)

You are not supposed to do this on a 4G phone but I have had success...

Perform *228 Dial and 1 it'll do the whole activation elevator music... once done yer radio would be all screwed up... (much like in the state you are in now.) reboot the phone.

you should get 3G back


----------



## huffers (Sep 27, 2011)

I had this problem yesterday and it turned out my SIM card was messed up. I got a new one and no problems so far.


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

I always keep a stock nandroid I can fall back on. Try wiping everything including system and dalvik, reflash rom, reflash radios without leaving CWR. If nothing works, looks like Odin may be your only friend.

F2E
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 8, 2011)

My phone did this, it turned out the SIM was deactivated by WireFly. Not saying anyone deactivated yours, but it could indicate its either deactivated or you need a new SIM card.

I could still make voice calls, just couldnt get 3G or 4G. Called Verizon and the first tier support tried to reactivate it but couldnt.....they forwarded me to the tech dept and they were able to fix it in a minute (needed the # off my SIM card)


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

Listen to Jamezelle btw. He knows the way of a Jedi...

F2E
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## just4747 (Jun 7, 2011)

jamezelle said:


> My phone did this, it turned out the SIM was deactivated by WireFly. Not saying anyone deactivated yours, but it could indicate its either deactivated or you need a new SIM card.
> 
> I could still make voice calls, just couldnt get 3G or 4G. Called Verizon and the first tier support tried to reactivate it but couldnt.....they forwarded me to the tech dept and they were able to fix it in a minute (needed the # off my SIM card)


My next step will be to contact Verizon, probably first over the phone. I'd hate to not figure this out on my phone/with forum help, and/or have to go get a new card, but even worse, to have to get a phone swap (mine is pristine, no physical defects, etc). But I doubt it's the device itself.


----------



## pooked (Jan 26, 2012)

I've had same issue since yesterday, well for me i actually had no 3G coverage only 4G and since i didnt have 4G at home i had no data whatsoever. The only thing i had were some gray bars which provided me with 1x. I had to use WiFi for everything else.

This morning i tried to call VZW and they were all idiots, i even suggested new sim or re-activatin mine, anyways bunch of morons i managed to get on phone and was told it was known issue and would have to wait for patch or get a FRU, i said im not going to get a Refurbished Unit, mine is new so your telling me im fucked?!?!? guy was like basically.

Well i just tried it for the hell of it and i got my 3G back.

Flashed the antenna for 4.0.3 because im running Codename Android 1.2 (4.0.3)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12864-radiosgalaxy-nexus-all-available-radiosbasebands/

Thats the link that contains the baseband/radios that i flashed using clockwork recover and phone rebooted and worked flawless now i have 3G back on.

HOPE IT HELPS, let me know.


----------



## just4747 (Jun 7, 2011)

pooked said:


> I've had same issue since yesterday, well for me i actually had no 3G coverage only 4G and since i didnt have 4G at home i had no data whatsoever. The only thing i had were some gray bars which provided me with 1x. I had to use WiFi for everything else.
> 
> This morning i tried to call VZW and they were all idiots, i even suggested new sim or re-activatin mine, anyways bunch of morons i managed to get on phone and was told it was known issue and would have to wait for patch or get a FRU, i said im not going to get a Refurbished Unit, mine is new so your telling me im fucked?!?!? guy was like basically.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion, but in my OP I stated that I tried this exact one already with no change:

*4.0.3 (IML77?) radio package* (thanks to DroidHckr for this leak)
CDMA Radio Version - EK06
LTE Radio Version - EK04
MD5: c07f43102346b7e88ac30fe981dbbf2b

Sucks so much...


----------



## pooked (Jan 26, 2012)

Well then all i can recommend is visit a store and have them give you a free sim card and activate it on your handset and give that a whirl see if it works. Keep us updated.


----------



## just4747 (Jun 7, 2011)

Another weird thing to mention- I am receiving texts when on Wifi sometimes. Is that normal? Why would Wifi allow me to get an SMS which I thought was only via Mobile network? I mean yes, the mobile data bars are blue when Wifi is on, but that doesn't mean Mobile data is on right??


----------



## rice247 (Dec 22, 2011)

You should def flash to stock and re-lock it to at least try it out. If you are planning on going to Verizon anyway, you want to bring it back to stock to at least rule it out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Some people have already told you this but im about 75% sure it's your sim card.I had the same issue called tech support and of course they didn't help so went to pick a new sim card and like magic fixed.it is a nexus issue

Edit I never unrooted or anything but if it makes you feel better do it
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

Have u checked to see if mobile data us turned on in settings? Seems simple but sometimes it gets overlooked.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jamezelle (Jun 10, 2011)

Well if worse comes to worse, I would go the unroot/relock route and flash the stock 4.0.2 rom and radios and see if that does anything... if not its probably time to get a new sim


----------



## huffers (Sep 27, 2011)

just4747 said:


> Another weird thing to mention- I am receiving texts when on Wifi sometimes. Is that normal? Why would Wifi allow me to get an SMS which I thought was only via Mobile network? I mean yes, the mobile data bars are blue when Wifi is on, but that doesn't mean Mobile data is on right??


SMS doesnt require a data connection like a MMS does


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Tried reflashing radios?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Geezer Squid (Oct 11, 2011)

Pull battery, pull sim card and let phone sit for 90 seconds. Replace everything and reboot. That forces a PRL update/check. If still no signal, call Verizon and have them send you a new sim card.


----------



## just4747 (Jun 7, 2011)

rice247 said:


> Pull battery, pull sim card and let phone sit for 90 seconds. Replace everything and reboot. That forces a PRL update/check. If still no signal, call Verizon and have them send you a new sim card.


Already did many battery and sim pulls and reboots..no change. Like I said, I will probably have to get a new card.

I think the worst part is that my sim card got this messed up or whatever from me doing bascially nothing abnormal. I mean what the hell??


----------



## area52 (Jun 7, 2011)

Fwiw I ran into this same issue when I flashed codename 1.2 the other day. I'm also running the leaked radios. I had the set up prompt me to connect to wifi right after activation too. I had no wifi around so I noticed no data right away. After a little freaking out ( battery pull, skip set up and mess with settings, etc) I went back wiped everything and reflashed the rom and gapps. Then just let the phone boot up and sit for like 10 minutes before signing in. When I came back I had data working. I've noticed with this rom now when the phone is using data and I'm on 3g it will not hand off to 4g until the data stream is complete. I'm wondering if its a kernal issue. Anyway that's what worked for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## just4747 (Jun 7, 2011)

area52 said:


> Fwiw I ran into this same issue when I flashed codename 1.2 the other day. I'm also running the leaked radios. I had the set up prompt me to connect to wifi right after activation too. I had no wifi around so I noticed no data right away. After a little freaking out ( battery pull, skip set up and mess with settings, etc) I went back wiped everything and reflashed the rom and gapps. Then just let the phone boot up and sit for like 10 minutes before signing in. When I came back I had data working. I've noticed with this rom now when the phone is using data and I'm on 3g it will not hand off to 4g until the data stream is complete. I'm wondering if its a kernal issue. Anyway that's what worked for me
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Well unfortunately I've already wiped and re-flashed the rom and other roms many times now with no change. So I don't think that is my answer, even if I didn't let it sit 10 min before doing anything.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

just4747 said:


> Another weird thing to mention- I am receiving texts when on Wifi sometimes. Is that normal? Why would Wifi allow me to get an SMS which I thought was only via Mobile network? I mean yes, the mobile data bars are blue when Wifi is on, but that doesn't mean Mobile data is on right??


Sms has nothing to do with data. mms however would.

Edit: sorry didn't see this was already started. Since sim cards are free why not just try that?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

So do you have an update on what happened op

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Had this same thing happen to me today had to get a new sim to fix it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jewremy (Jun 15, 2011)

I had this issue a while back. Data took FOREVER to connect. Try the 4.0.2 radios with 4.0.3 bootloader. Signal is slightly worse, but data connects much quicker. I'm on aokp latest, leankernel latest experimental.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## just4747 (Jun 7, 2011)

JUST TO UPDATE YOU GUYS...

Went to Verizon and it looks like the sim card swap did it. The girl there was nice and did it without hesitation for me.
She showed me in her computer how under my family account, it wasn't even fully showing my device or something like that. Not sure if it wasn't there at all or if it just didn't show that I had a 4g phone activated on the account...but I'm sure it was related.

Sucks to have to get a swap and still don't know what caused it or if its related to flashing roms, but at least it works! No issues since...

Thanks for all the suggestions guys.


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm glad you got your phone working again







. I wonder why so many people are having sim issues. I've never heard of this on other phones. I wonder if there is some thing that we do when flashing roms or radios that messes with them?


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 8, 2011)

just4747 said:


> JUST TO UPDATE YOU GUYS...
> 
> Went to Verizon and it looks like the sim card swap did it. The girl there was nice and did it without hesitation for me.
> She showed me in her computer how under my family account, it wasn't even fully showing my device or something like that. Not sure if it wasn't there at all or if it just didn't show that I had a 4g phone activated on the account...but I'm sure it was related.
> ...


yeah when my SIM got deactivated, when I checked on MyVZW on the web it showed all 3 of our lines, but the phone on my line was grayed out and it said "pending order". Sounded like first tier support saw something similar.....there was something on my line that she couldnt clear.

Luckily in my case I didnt need a new SIM, just needed the old one reactivated (Im wondering if you just needed the same, but they gave you a new SIM altogether instead)


----------



## just4747 (Jun 7, 2011)

chrisexv6 said:


> yeah when my SIM got deactivated, when I checked on MyVZW on the web it showed all 3 of our lines, but the phone on my line was grayed out and it said "pending order". Sounded like first tier support saw something similar.....there was something on my line that she couldnt clear.
> 
> Luckily in my case I didnt need a new SIM, just needed the old one reactivated (Im wondering if you just needed the same, but they gave you a new SIM altogether instead)


Well I actually asked her if there was any way of a sim card reset or re-provisioning, and she said no as there is some kind of security with the cards and basically once this happens (for whatever reason), you have to just get a new one. 
But you said you were able to get yours re-connected, so it's confusing and I'm not really sure how it works to be honest..


----------



## HeliosAI (Jan 5, 2012)

Just saw this, but I just made a post that might be relevant: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16506-this-is-why-you-may-lose-data-connection-every-once-in-awhile/


----------



## Fatsix (Dec 19, 2011)

i'm experiencing this same issue since yesterday. I have terrible voice connection, if i did get 2 bars of service and try to make a call, it only lasts 14 seconds and drops.

This all started while I was at work. I don't get any service at my desk (concrete building, lead shielding) so I leave my phone connected to my computer to charge. I didn't put it in airplane mode and i noticed my phone start machine gun dialing *22899. I am hesitant to try my wife's sim card in my phone to rule the card out.

I'm guessing i need to flash the phone back to stock and lock it to go get a new sim card?


----------



## tourplayer (Aug 16, 2011)

Fatsix said:


> i'm experiencing this same issue since yesterday. I have terrible voice connection, if i did get 2 bars of service and try to make a call, it only lasts 14 seconds and drops.
> 
> This all started while I was at work. I don't get any service at my desk (concrete building, lead shielding) so I leave my phone connected to my computer to charge. I didn't put it in airplane mode and i noticed my phone start machine gun dialing *22899. I am hesitant to try my wife's sim card in my phone to rule the card out.
> 
> I'm guessing i need to flash the phone back to stock and lock it to go get a new sim card?


I'm having the same problem since yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Fatsix (Dec 19, 2011)

tourplayer said:


> I'm having the same problem since yesterday afternoon.


I flashed back to stock in preparation for battle. Its so ugly and cumbersome now. Now I get to go waste 2 hours of my time, not to mention all the phone calls I have missed since yesterday. The thought has crossed my mind to "lose" this one and get another for $50.


----------



## tourplayer (Aug 16, 2011)

Fatsix said:


> I flashed back to stock in preparation for battle. Its so ugly and cumbersome now. Now I get to go waste 2 hours of my time, not to mention all the phone calls I have missed since yesterday. The thought has crossed my mind to "lose" this one and get another for $50.


Maybe our problems are slightly different? I have a cdma connection to get phone calls and text messages. I just don't get any data connection at all. At home on wifi it's not a big deal obviously but I was hoping originally I would jump on here and see someone say there are data problems near Sarasota/Bradenton, FL but it's looking more like I'll have to go ask for anothe SIM card. You're right, it is a pain but I wonder what the real issue is. Too many people needing SIM cards replaced in my opinion. I'm just wondering if the non-standard radios have anything to do with it.

I am on AOKP M3 but I doubt that has anything to do with it.


----------



## Fatsix (Dec 19, 2011)

tourplayer said:


> Maybe our problems are slightly different? I have a cdma connection to get phone calls and text messages. I just don't get any data connection at all. At home on wifi it's not a big deal obviously but I was hoping originally I would jump on here and see someone say there are data problems near Sarasota/Bradenton, FL but it's looking more like I'll have to go ask for anothe SIM card. You're right, it is a pain but I wonder what the real issue is. Too many people needing SIM cards replaced in my opinion. I'm just wondering if the non-standard radios have anything to do with it.
> 
> I am on AOKP M3 but I doubt that has anything to do with it.


The issue is with Verizon. They are using sim cards for the first time to have the phones connect to the network. This is for later, to swap all the phones over to 4g and get rid of 3g. When the phone tries to update and fails multiple times, it locks the SIM in their computer. Due to security, it cannot be unlocked and needs to be replaced.


----------



## Fatsix (Dec 19, 2011)

Just an update. As soon as I pulled up to the store I got full 4g service and the phone updated. I still do not have 3g service. After throwing out some phone terminology, the service/sales person said he would have no problem swapping out my phone if i still have the issue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

I had this issue about 2 weeks ago only I was not getting 3g I do believe its a 4g/3g issue when it switches and asked permission to the network. It seems like this only happens to Samsung phones cause when I went to pick up a new sim card their was a guy with a charge and had the same problem. But if it makes anyone feel better I did not unroot. I just went their told them I talked to a Verizon tech and suggested I pick up a new sin card. It seems like this is happening at least once a week to someone on the forums lol and as soon as I see 3g data problems I'm in there saying get a new sim card lol and magic lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## quinolin (Jul 28, 2011)

I had pretty much the exact same experience as the poster above me and others have reported here. Long story short, I went to the store and got me a new SIM-card and everything works now. I also called Verizon TechSupport and they will ship me an extra card, just in case it happens again. The rep told me that they are working on some update to fix that problem with authentications between phone and the network. She said it is supposed to come out later this month.


----------



## Pakmann2k (Feb 4, 2012)

I was pretty fortunate to have exchanged a Gnex pretty early on due to some issues. I was lucky for two reasons. 1. I wound up with an extra sealed new sim card that I kept as a backup. 2. On my previous device, I immediately flashed the .3 radios. Connectivity was pretty poor and upsetting. I chalked it up to new phone stuff and hoped for a fix. As luck would have it, the fix was all ready there. When I got my replacement device, I unlocked, rooted, and flashed a from before the phone had a chance to update. I immediately noticed my signal was far better and I had better 4g coverage overall. What was the miracle in my phone. It was on .1 radios. Still using them now. I might be a minority but if you have some poor reception issues and data/calls drop, try the original radios. Have been great for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Pakmann2k (Feb 4, 2012)

Btw, I toggle to 3g to save battery and I am working underground in an airport. May not look blue on that 3g, but it is streaming just fine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Fatsix (Dec 19, 2011)

Had the sim card swapped out. Now I do not have 3g or 4g, no signal what so ever. Replacement is on its way.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bryannh (Jun 30, 2011)

i was having this issue and i had no idea why, so i was playing around in settings and went into Data Usage, and data was set to OFF for some reason, turned it to ON and it worked. i felt so dumb. hahah.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

My mobile service has been weird lately too... just flashed AOKP M3 with Franco's latest. For some reason now my mobile service isn't as strong. Idk what to do.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kancerstick (Dec 25, 2011)

I was going crazy recovering / battery pulling / airplane mode / flashing roms / kernels / radios etc etc etc b/c i could not for the life of me to get 3g on my phone to work for the past 3 days. I was connected to CDMA, just no 3g data. I could make calls, send text / recieve messages etc..

So i freaking today and just let my phone be for about 10 hours while i went out with my girlfriend for the day........came back and turned my phone on... 3G indicator was there..... i have no freaking idea wtf happened but im going to assume at this point that its verizons network problems, not my phone.


----------



## Fatsix (Dec 19, 2011)

I have zero signal. So the phone will constantly dial *22899 to update. I have to put it in airplane mode to stop it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

